# كيف يمكنني الحصول على pmp في القاهرة



## المـــرداوي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم

حياكم الله وبياكم

أنا أسكن في القاهرة في مصر

كيف يمكنني الحصول على دورة pmp وشهادة معتمدة منها

وجزاكم الله خيرًا*​


----------



## omer0017 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ المرداوى,
تحية طيبة
يوجد المركز الامريكى للتدريب و التطوير amideast 
ولدية فرع فى الدقى شارع مصدق
ودا تلفون الاستعلامات بتاعتهم : 0020219263

ودا هو المركز النفسو الناس بتمتحن فيهو كل الشهادات الامريكية 

السنة السابقة انا درست الكورس فى نفس المركز و امتحنت ونجحت الحمد لله
فى استاز ممتاز جدا يربط ما بالكتاب بالواقع ليجعل الامور تذهب بسلاسة الى العقل

لكن برضو سمعت انو فى مركز تانى فى الزمالك , برضو قالو مركز ممتاز
لكن ما عندى معلومات عنو

مع احر الامنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## abouahmed (20 سبتمبر 2011)

انا في طور الحصول على الشهاده
وقد اتجهت الى المعهد القومي لنظم المعلومات في الزمالك riti
في المعهد يقومون بتدريس دبلومة عن ادارة المشروعات لمدة 4 شهور وقيمة الدبلومة 4500 جنيه
وفي نفس الوقت هناك دورة تأهيلية لحضور الامتحان ودي ب 2500 جنيه
وبعدين تيجي مرحلة الامتحان ودا ب 555 دولار


----------



## المـــرداوي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

omer0017 قال:


> الاخ المرداوى,
> تحية طيبة
> يوجد المركز الامريكى للتدريب و التطوير amideast
> ولدية فرع فى الدقى شارع مصدق
> ...





abouahmed قال:


> انا في طور الحصول على الشهاده
> وقد اتجهت الى المعهد القومي لنظم المعلومات في الزمالك riti
> في المعهد يقومون بتدريس دبلومة عن ادارة المشروعات لمدة 4 شهور وقيمة الدبلومة 4500 جنيه
> وفي نفس الوقت هناك دورة تأهيلية لحضور الامتحان ودي ب 2500 جنيه
> وبعدين تيجي مرحلة الامتحان ودا ب 555 دولار




جزاكما الله خيراً 

ان شاء الله هأسأل في المركزين والأنسب لي هأشترك فيه
​


----------



## saeed ahmed 1971 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

فى مركز مينا شابتر دة فى المهندسيين -7 شارع لبنان بيدى دورات وسعر الدورة 2400 جنية لمدة 3 شهور


----------



## haitham ibrahim (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*بروماستار*

شركة بروماستار افضل مكان تاخد فيه كورسات pmp وهى الوكيل فى الشرق الاوسط للبريمافيرا 
http://www.promastar-emea.com/


----------



## المـــرداوي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

saeed ahmed 1971 قال:


> فى مركز مينا شابتر دة فى المهندسيين -7 شارع لبنان بيدى دورات وسعر الدورة 2400 جنية لمدة 3 شهور





haitham ibrahim قال:


> شركة بروماستار افضل مكان تاخد فيه كورسات pmp وهى الوكيل فى الشرق الاوسط للبريمافيرا
> http://www.promastar-emea.com/



جزاكما الله خيراً 
​


----------



## عمرو توفيـــق (18 يناير 2013)

*أرشح لك شركة ** Knowledge**، عندهم مدربين على مستوى عالي.*
*ارجع للرابط التالي: PMP Course*


----------



## amm70 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا علي الموضوع الهام


----------



## برونزيي (25 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع وعلى الردور 
وياريت الي عنده معلومات اكثر عشان بأذن الله ناوي اخش الدورة واختبر دعواتكم


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

